# Katie started her heartworm treatment



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My rescue dog, Joey, went through the same treatment but may have been a little different approach (my vet had him on Heartgard for 4 months, the last month of which he was on doxycycline, then first shot followed by the back-to-back shots one month later). After each shot, we stayed in the lobby for a few hours just to make sure there was no adverse reaction and I was able to take him home. You could tell when the pain started setting in as he was very uncomfortable and kept sitting up then trying to lay down, first on one side then the other. Fortunately, he did not have any adverse reactions at all.

While I did purchase an X-large crate, I found I did not need it most of the time because during the two months of treatment I was living in a small apartment and he stayed pretty quiet (although a little pouty since I wouldn't throw his ball for him  I would take him out on a leash for him to take care of his business, then back inside. I also think he was still adjusting to his new situation so was not as boisterous; I would hate to try and go through that now as he loves to chase a ball and run with his brothers and sisters (they were not around most of the time as they stayed up at our farm w/ my husband and we only visited on the weekend which is where he did have to go in his crate). 

In hindsight, the two months wasn't too bad but it sure dragged on while we were going through it  The big thing to remember is she cannot do anything that will raise her heart rate. Things like a frozen peanut butter in a kong or a large deer antler for her to chew will help keep her occupied. Also, if she will lie quietly beside you while you're watching tv or working on your computer, you should be ok letting her out of her crate (at least my vet said it was ok and Joey did fine).


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We adopted Honey Dec. 7, 2002 and were told by the little local rescue that she had been spayed, given vax and was parasite free. She had to stay with them a couple of days after we adopted her as we were going to be out of town. When we picked her up were informed she had gotten her heartworm pill the day before.

A month later took her to our vet to get her started on Interceptor (the rescue used something else) and she tested positive for heartworm.s Had all the papers showing all details including health and everything else was great, just postive for hearthworm. Tested her again, same result. positive.

called the rescue and they had me take her to their vet in next town--tested negative there. But i hae enough faith in my vet i decided to have her treated anyway. As it turned out, their vet called and had me bring her back in so he culd send blood to Texas A&M for more testing. 

Took HOney in and left her at my vet. they shaved 2 spots on her hips and gave her injection, kept her and gave her 2ed injection next morning and i got to pick her up before they clsed that night. Couple of days later the rescue vet called and said results from A&M---she was heartworm positive. I did learn tht he used the idexx snap test and my vet uses the Heska Witness.

I had to keep her crated for 6 weeks. It was hard on her becaue she was somewhere between 1 and 1/2 years old and we had golden littermates 3 1/2 years old and one older one running free. As you said, she was only out on leash to go potty. The day she was cleared we turned her free in the yard and she ran and played and jumped and ran, 6 weeks of energy to burn.

every since since *this was Jan. 2003) I have had hear heart & lungs x-rayed and each time they re "perfect". Or as my vet says, her x-rays could be used to show what the perfect chest should look like. she is now between 10 1/2 and 11 years old and has as much energy and enjoys tossing her toys, running, playing as much as she did at 2 and 4 years old. My vet even said she looks and acts like a 4 year old rather an a senior. she has lumps we do hae to keep an eye on, has had one mct removed from her leg. but for all intents and purposes, the heartworms & treatment didn't affect her any more than a grassbur in her tail feathers!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you. Katie has been on heartworm for one month, and will continue on it while going through the medication as well. Now that she's gained the weight and feeling better, she isn't quiet in the house. She will drag every toy out of the toy box and if you won't throw one for her, she will throw it herself and chase it.  So she has to stay in her crate. 

So it was only for a month after the last two back to back shots that you had to keep him quiet and then he was allowed to go back to being a normal dog? I had the impression from my vet it would be longer, of course, I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time and won't be the last time.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you as well, 3 Goldens. So basically I'm looking at about ten weeks then of needing to crate her. My vet said she would be starting to feel bad at about seven to ten days and may go off her food a little bit. I knew it was coming, but the worry is so hard now that it's begun.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> At the end of school today my vet called me. The heartworm medication was in. I ran home, got Katie and brought her to the vet. She has gained fifteen pounds! He was very pleased with her new weight. He listened to her heart and said he doesn't hear anything to suspect she is in congestive heart failure. So she had her first shot. He sent me home with two days of pain meds. He said with the medication he is having to get from overseas the dogs appear to have more pain, though he's not sure if that's true, just what he thinks he's seeing.
> 
> She is very restless in her crate, so it looks like it is hurting some already. I'm glad he gave me the pain meds. She is on a leash to go potty from now on and in her crate otherwise. This is going to be hard on both of us. In a month, on the 26th of March, she goes back and will spend the night.
> 
> Anyone have a dog go through heartworm treatment? My dogs have always been on preventative, so I've never done this before. How can anyone have a dog, leave it run loose, never give it any innoculations or do anything to prevent heartworm is beyond me. Now this poor girl has to endure this treatment. But I am venting, I hate seeing her already feeling bad. What should I expect as she goes through this? What can I do to help her? Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


We had a dog test positive in the early 80's when we moved to SC. I had never even heard of heartworms since they were only prevalent in the south east and we moved there from the desert. Nikki stayed at the vet during the treatment so I wasn't aware of any pain associated with it. I just remember having to keep her quiet for a time afterwards. She came through the treatment fine and lived many more years.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Recent pictures of my Honey girl. It is true the treatment is harsh and hard on them, but those **** worms are killers. Our next door enighbor wouldn't give the pills to their dogs becaue they were "inside dogs" and didn't need them. Both ended up with heartworms and then they "couldn't afford the treatment". 

the male cocker died first and it was horrible watching him start across the room and collapse gasping for breath. I wanted to strangle them and say at least they could let him be realeased from the suffereing. Then the younger, a female, had pups (isn't that stupid) and died a couple of days later. Strain was just to much for heart.

So even tho the treatment is hard, their afterwards is GREAT.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want to sent my love and best wishes to Katie for successful treatment.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Katie in our thoughts and prayers that she gets through the treatment with as little pain as possible. She sure has a wonderful life to look forward to in her forever home!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I also want to wish Katie a healthy recovery. So happy to hear she has gained 15 lbs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did a foster to adopt of my Roxy from one of the GR Rescues here in NC. I began fostering her in 1/2007 while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW. She was on a slow treatment plan that lasted four months. 

In spite of her not being completely healthy during her treatments, she came through them with no complications. 

I was like you, I've had dogs all my life and had never dealt with a dog that was HW+, mine have always been given a monthly preventative. 

I talked extensively with my Adoption Coordinator and the Vet Clinic regarding the treatments. I was totally clueless and had no idea about the treatments or what to expect. I also did some reading on line and was horrified to think and also very upset that her being HW+ could have been so easily prevented if the previous owner would have given her the monthly preventative. I was so upset that my girl was having to go through this.

I didn't have any problems keeping her quiet during the months of her treatments. She was a former puppy mill mom that had just come into the Rescue in Dec. 2006. She was still going through the transistion phase, she wasn't socialized when I got her and still very fearful of us and anyone else for that matter. She was dealing with a lot of issues while undergoing her treatments at the same time. 

I was very thankful my girl didn't have any problems, once she completed the treatments and was cleared medically, I officialy adopted her in May 2007. Today she is very healthy, happy, and cherished. 

I pray that Katie's treatments go well without any complications. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Looking forward to hearing some great updates about her. You've already made a lot of good progress-15 lbs., that's awesome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

I'm no expert, but I believe you have to keep the dog quiet all during the HW treatment and for the weeks that Katie will have to spend in a crate, she knows that you are loving and caring for her. Look what a loving home and Mom she has!! Katie and you are SO LUCKY you found one another!!
I am praying for Katie's full recovery!!!

P.S. So glad she gained 15 lbs.!!

I like Jealous1's suggestions:
Things like a frozen peanut butter in a kong or a large deer antler for her to chew will help keep her occupied. Also, if she will lie quietly beside you while you're watching tv or working on your computer, you should be ok letting her out of her crate (at least my vet said it was ok and Joey did fine).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too no nothing about what the treatment is for HW, but want you to know my prayers are with Katie and you during this time. She will make it through this and have a fantastic life to look forwards to. You too are in my thoughts.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. As soon as I read Jealous1's suggestion, I ordered an antler for Katie. I tried the frozen peanut butter in a kong, but today she just ignored it. I cleaned up the mess and will try again in a couple of days when she is maybe feeling better?

My vet said no out of the crate because she grabs toys and throws them and chases them in the house. She is not to do anything that will cause her to increase her heart rate or have her out of a slow walk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Here's hoping that Katie loves her Antler. Please keep us posted and give her big kisses for me!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck to Katie! I know it is hard to keep her quiet and once she is starting to feel better, she will want to run and play. But you know you have got to keep her quiet, no running, jumping, controlled leash walks only. 
I have seen a lot of dogs get through treatments just fine, when they had a great owner. I am sure Katie will be just fine and is in good hands with you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You have gotten great advice. Those injections are very painful. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

When we rescued Lucy, we had our vet check her out. Heartworm positive. I called the rescue and they said to bring her back for a refund. They would have her put down, because they didn't have funds for treatment. We kept her and went ahead with treatment, even though it was expensive and we weren't sure she would survive it. Our vet kept her four days [three shots = three days]. She came home a very sick girl with no appetite and a fever. Our vet recommended boiled rice and hamburger. She gradually improved and by the third week she was back to normal. She has tested free since then -- seven years ago.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie is eating a little more today and drinking water again. It appears she doesn't care for peanut butter, or at least she doesn't right now. But she is moving easier and more interested in watching us or the tv.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good update, thank you. Sending prayers, positive thoughts, hugs and kisses to sweet Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying for Katie and glad she is doing better. Guess you'll have to find something Katie will like, since she doesn't care for peanut butter.
Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> Katie is eating a little more today and drinking water again. It appears she doesn't care for peanut butter, or at least she doesn't right now. But she is moving easier and more interested in watching us or the tv.


Maybe try some plain low fat yogurt, you can add fresh fruit such as apples or bananas, whatever she likes. 

I'll keep you and Katie in my prayers.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks! I will pick up some yogurt. I always have fresh fruits for my parrot and fresh veggies. She loves green beans, so I will put some of them in. Last night she ate her food well. This morning she hasn't eaten her breakfast, but she is feeling better, had to hold her back on her walk!! Loved it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine anything harder than keeping a young Golden quiet. I know there are a few people here who have had the challenge and come though it well. I might try rotating the favourite chew toys so that there is a "newness" every few days, rather than leaving them all with her. I can't think of anything else. I so feel for you... but it will be so worth it all when Katie is well and bouncing around again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

I am so glad Katie loved her walk.
I'm sure you know this but don't ever give animals anything with artificial sweetener as it is deadly for teh.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, I did know, but thank you! We're enjoying a beautiful day here so I have all the windows open and loving the fresh breeze through the house.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Katie, so glad to hear you feel a bit better and enjoyed your walk. I am checking in every day to hear of your progress. Bless you and your Mommie and soon this will be done. Keep a smile and a slow walk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Kisses and hugs to Katie!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for Katie. I'm sure all of this is very hard on both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Checking in on sweet Katie!! Kisses to her!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie is doing great. She's adjusted to needing to be in her crate and doesn't seem to be bothered by it. I'll be so happy when she can be loose again and out with us, but at least she is right with us with her crate here in the livingroom. She's eating well again, if not as much as she was before. I'm sure the exercise she was getting before boosted her appetite. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

I am so glad that Katie is getting more used to the crate and the main thing is she is in the living room with you!! Katie will be so healthy and ready to have more adventures when her HW treatment is behind her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Checking in on how our sweet Katie is doing!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie has more energy and wants to do more. Yesterday my son had a friend over with his two boys. Katie barked and whined when they went out with Dakota. But, she's also now having some diahhrea. I'm calling the vet this morning to see what he says about it. It started Saturday night, though last night there was none. I looked it up and it appears to possibly be a side effect of the treatment? We're about three weeks into the treatment now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Sorry to hear about the diarrhea. Let us know what vet says!!
Kisses to Katie!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the diarrhea, but hope it is just a small part of the treatment. Glad you are into week 3..and think of our girl every day and always come to check on her. 

Let us know what the Vet thinks and Aslinn, thank you for posting all this on a thread. This will be a great record for others who must face HW treatment.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Katie has more energy and wants to do more. Yesterday my son had a friend over with his two boys. Katie barked and whined when they went out with Dakota. But, she's also now having some diahhrea. I'm calling the vet this morning to see what he says about it. It started Saturday night, though last night there was none. I looked it up and it appears to possibly be a side effect of the treatment? We're about three weeks into the treatment now.


Hope it's an unrelated hiccup. Hang in there. How many weeks til she's finished the treatment?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry about that, it might be side effect, just one time thing. Sending my prayers and hugs to Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Katie is having some side effects from the treatments, hope they reside quickly. 

I was very fortunate when Roxy had her treatments that she didn't have any problems. 

Wishing the best for you and your girl.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of Katie and her wonderful progress. Hopefully, the runs are not setting her back. Great job!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope she's doing better. Can't imagine it would be fun to be confined to a crate AND have diarrhea! :doh:

When she's better, you might want to see if she takes to chewing on beef hooves. My two have developed a real liking for them. They last a long time. They smell stronger than the antlers uhoh which is why I think they're interested in them for longer periods of time. And they're cheap. 

Glad to hear she's doing well with the crate. You did a good job training her to like it obviously! Post some more pictures when you have a chance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Checking in on sweet Katie!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

The vet said the diahhrea is most likely a side effect. I'm to watch her as it appears to have subsided. If it comes back and lasts more than 24 hours I'm to bring her in.

I've been using cow hooves for about twenty years. The dogs LOVE them, but be warned, nothing hurts more to step on one in the middle of the night with bare feet! :no:


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Deber said:


> Let us know what the Vet thinks and Aislinn, thank you for posting all this on a thread. This will be a great record for others who must face HW treatment.


I never thought about it being helpful to someone else, but I do hope it can be helpful for someone else later on. I'm getting an education I never wanted or thought I'd have to have. But Katie's well worth it!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Hope it's an unrelated hiccup. Hang in there. How many weeks til she's finished the treatment?


I don't know yet how long it will be. Next Monday she goes back in for one shot, stays the night and then has another shot just before I pick her up. Then the vet will tell me when he wants her back in to be checked again to see if she is clear. I'm hoping it will only be one more month after the two shots.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> I don't know yet how long it will be. Next Monday she goes back in for one shot, stays the night and then has another shot just before I pick her up. Then the vet will tell me when he wants her back in to be checked again to see if she is clear. I'm hoping it will only be one more month after the two shots.


:crossfing Hoping, too!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too hope you are on the last road of this and would love to see pictures of her again when she is past treatment. She looked so good from the first picture to the second. Amazing what a little weight can do. She has the most wonderful face, all full of love and laughter, just want her to feel good inside too and know she is on her way. Aslinn, again Bless You for doing this for your girl. You are both the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Praying the vet says that Katie is free and clear soon!
God Knows the two of you will be so ecstatic!!
I thought the diarrhea could be a side effect-praying it doesn't return!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Hoping that Katie and you are doing well and that the storms stayed away!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying that Katie and you are doing great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any updates on Miss Katie?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I was going to ask the same thing. Know Katie was to have at least 2 more shots today and hopefully this will be it. Keeping my fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Just got home from taking Katie to the vet's office. She'll get one injection tonight and then one tomorrow before I pick her up. I'll swing by there as soon as I get out of school. The diahhrea stayed as an occasional thing, so they said it was probably a side effect of the medication. They did tell me due to having two shots twenty-four hours apart will leave her very sore. I'm moving her into my bedroom for a couple of days so I can watch over her at night and so she doesn't try to 'play' through the crate with the cats or the other dogs. I want to keep her as quiet as I can. 

I was told she will have to go back to the vets in six months to be retested. In four to six weeks she should be able to go back to a 'normal' living, playing and running allowed. At least that's what the receptionist said, but I'll check with the vet on that.

Thank you all! I will give an update when I bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful news, but sorry these next sets of shots will leave her so sore. This is so bad, I just never heard what a dog went through to get rid of these horrible HW! Let us know how it goes, and Katie, hold on, you are almost finished. 

So glad this will be it and hopefully she is done. Been so hard on her and all of you I am sure.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to hear that Katie is almost done with her treatment. Keep up the good work of keeping her quiet just a bit longer, then she can be a happy playing doggy again. Yay!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Brought Katie home today. She didn't appear sore at all, at least not yet. I never saw her get into my small SUV so fast! I didn't have time to lay the seat down to make it easier for her before she was up and in it. Usually I have to coax her to get in the SUV, literally help her up and in. She knew she wanted to go home! She is to continue being crated for another six weeks. Then she should be able to be let out. I'll call the vet or stop in and talk to him about particulars, can she go back to complete normal, or do I have to do it in stages, etc.. But for right now, she is sleeping in her crate and happy to be back home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Katie did well at vets. There is no place like home Katie knows it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> Brought Katie home today. She didn't appear sore at all, at least not yet. I never saw her get into my small SUV so fast! I didn't have time to lay the seat down to make it easier for her before she was up and in it. Usually I have to coax her to get in the SUV, literally help her up and in. She knew she wanted to go home! She is to continue being crated for another six weeks. Then she should be able to be let out. I'll call the vet or stop in and talk to him about particulars, can she go back to complete normal, or do I have to do it in stages, etc.. But for right now, she is sleeping in her crate and happy to be back home.


Smart girl, Katie! Sounds like she knows where her home is for sure too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

I love to hear about Katie being so happy to go home-I bet she is!
So glad she's had her last shot and is in the home stretch as far as recovery.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, Katie is definately not feeling so good today. She hurts when she has to get up and we have to coax her to go out to potty. She's stiff and not wanting to walk much. Hopefully it will clear up soon and/or the medication will help and she'll be able to move around easier.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



Aislinn said:


> Well, Katie is definately not feeling so good today. She hurts when she has to get up and we have to coax her to go out to potty. She's stiff and not wanting to walk much. Hopefully it will clear up soon and/or the medication will help and she'll be able to move around easier.


Aislinn: Praying Katie is feeling better today - hope the meds helped and she is not as stiff!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

AISLINN

HOW is Katie doing? Praying for her!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Dang, so sorry Katie is so stiff and sore, but glad you were forewarned this might happen. Made me smile when I read about her jumping in the SUV all by herself in her rush to get home. 

Comm'on sweet girl, sending soft hugs to you and hoping you understand all your Mommie and your Doctor are doing is so you can be well. Keep your spirits up and hopefully this will be over. 

Sending "Katie prayers" to you Aslinn, think about Katie so much. Makes me sick that a dog must go through this when a simple monthly pill would save them from this. Your sharing this has really made me talk to the girls at work about the importance of heartworm prevention MONTHLY!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor girl. She's been through so much. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Katie is feeling better today-it's so tough seeing them go through the treatments, but I think you're probaby through the worst of it and it will be easier the rest of the way. 

Sending good thoughts to your girl Katie.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie is doing better today, not ready to run yet, but moving more comfortably and coming out of her crate and walking out and about in the yard. I feel so bad for her, I walk past her crate and she just lays there and looks at me. I know she doesn't understand why this home she came to and got all the loving at and had the run of the house has suddenly transformed into living in a crate 24 hours a day except to potty. I only wish I could 'tell' her why it's happening and that it's only temporary. But we have a 'Freedom Date' as we call it. 7 May is the day she should be able to go back to being a 'normal' dog again! So 36 more days to freedom!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to read that she's better and even more happy to read that THE FREEDOM DATE IS MAY 7!! Just remember that you are giving her a wonderful forever home that she will be :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing enjoying for a VERY long life for years to come!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Katie is doing better today, not ready to run yet, but moving more comfortably and coming out of her crate and walking out and about in the yard. I feel so bad for her, I walk past her crate and she just lays there and looks at me. I know she doesn't understand why this home she came to and got all the loving at and had the run of the house has suddenly transformed into living in a crate 24 hours a day except to potty. I only wish I could 'tell' her why it's happening and that it's only temporary. But we have a 'Freedom Date' as we call it. 7 May is the day she should be able to go back to being a 'normal' dog again! So 36 more days to freedom!


You just so wish you could explain it all to her, eh? That must be so hard. I would still say it to her. I would still say, "you can come out soon, I promise. 36 days. You just have to get better first." When I had two broken wrists last summer and we suddenly stopped going to the beach (I couldn't drive), and going to the park to play ball (I couldn't walk her on leash or throw the ball), I kept saying to her I promised we would get to do all her favourite things again soon! I guess it helped me feel better (I felt so guilty!). And I guess I actually do believe that they do understand at some level. 

Hang in there... what you have done for Katie is so wonderful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aislinn said:


> Katie is doing better today, not ready to run yet, but moving more comfortably and coming out of her crate and walking out and about in the yard. I feel so bad for her, I walk past her crate and she just lays there and looks at me. I know she doesn't understand why this home she came to and got all the loving at and had the run of the house has suddenly transformed into living in a crate 24 hours a day except to potty. I only wish I could 'tell' her why it's happening and that it's only temporary. But we have a 'Freedom Date' as we call it. 7 May is the day she should be able to go back to being a 'normal' dog again! So 36 more days to freedom!


If she will lay quietly in the house with you, she doesn't have to be crated all the time. I have fostered multiple dogs for rescue that went through heartworm treatment and the only ones I had to crate were the hyper, high energy dogs that would not relax inside the house. Please give her some time out of the crate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I didn't have to crate my Roxy when she was going through her treatments, she would lie quietly on her bed, in her crate with the door open, or go to her favorite quiet spot which was the hall bathroom.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My vet wants her crated because she jumps up and runs around whenever the kids go in or out, which is all day at my house (teens and their friends). She also loves to play and emptys the toy bin, throwing the toys and chasing them one by one. She is not a lay around and stay quiet dog. I have been telling her, "7 May is Freedom Day". My kids laugh at me because it rhymes and I teach Kindergarten.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aislinn said:


> My vet wants her crated because she jumps up and runs around whenever the kids go in or out, which is all day at my house (teens and their friends). She also loves to play and emptys the toy bin, throwing the toys and chasing them one by one. She is not a lay around and stay quiet dog. I have been telling her, "7 May is Freedom Day". My kids laugh at me because it rhymes and I teach Kindergarten.


Under those circumstances crating is the safest thing for her health.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

I know Katie is happy just to be with you!!
We will all look forward to May 7th. 
Because of you, Katie has a wonderful life to live with you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is Miss Katie doing!! Hugs and kisses to her!1


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I just got back from walking Katie. She soooo wanted to run and play, but only one more month until she can. She is such a sweetheart! And she's being so patient with being confined. For a dog who ran wild, going wherever she wanted when she wanted, she has accepted being totally crated in a manner in which I never would have expected. I can't wait for her to be able to have a 'real' life soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So happy to hear how great Katie is doing with her treatments, hope you'll have a big celebration on her coming out day and inlcude lots of pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

So glad that Katie enjoyed her walk. I think she has accepted her crate because she knows you are doing it because you love her and for her own good!!
It won't be long until you two can do anyting she wishes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

AISLINN

Checking in on Katie and you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn-any updates on Miss Katie?

Wondering how she's doing.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie is doing very well. She is still having occasional bouts with diahhrea, which the vet has said is a side effect. She had me up at 2:30 this morning to go out. My problem is getting up after two or three hours of sleep has me UP, so after four and a half hours of sleep I was wide awake. It took me about an hour to get back to sleep while she snored softly in her crate. *G* Only three more weeks until Freedom Day!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

I am so HAPPY TO hear that Katie and you only have three weeks to go until her FREEDOM to play hardy!! So sorry she wakes you up so early!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Still, minus the diarrhea, she seems to be weathering this well. Just a few more weeks Katie and you will be done. 

Glad to have the updates & keep them comming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear Katie is doing so well overall. Hope the diarrhea ends soon for both of your sakes. 

I hope the next three weeks fly by so Katie can start living life!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Three weeks! Three weeks! You can do it!!

Really glad to read that she's doing well, despite the efforts to change your sleeping patterns...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I feel your pain. Thankfully, Katie has you to get her health back. We are cheering on the sidelines.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

In a few weeks, after she (and you) are liberated and she has a chance to build up her strength, I hope to see a running or airborne pic of Katie posted here.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy she is doing so well. Let me tell you, if YOU think YOU will be happy when this is all over, just imagine how SHE is gonna feel. When Honey got the clear from our vet and i turned her lose in the yard, she coudln't seem to run fastenough or jump high enough. she just ran circles leaping and jumping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Checking in on Katie and you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How is Katie doing?
Kisses and hugs to her!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie's doing great! Thank you! The diahhrea has slowly stopped, hopefully for good. We're both getting a good night's sleep again. Just a little over two weeks until Freedom Day! We can't wait!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Kisses and hugs to Katie!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a wonderful update on Katie! So glad to hear her freedom date is only 2 weeks away. You and Katie have had such a long road to walk and I know it's been difficult. You two need to do something to celebrate the big date!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any recent pics of Katie girl?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You are such an amazing person to go thru this with Katie. Hugs to you and Katie for coming so far! I hope you have the video camera handy when you turn her loose! God Bless you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

If you have anymore pics of Katie, would love to see them!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - pics are much desired.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

What is the official date that Katie can play?!
Can't wait for her and you!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The day Honey got to run free when cleared after her heartworm treatment---she had a super, super, super case of zoomies----6 weeks of running and playing to catch up on. and she ws only about 1 1/2 years old, so still a puppy---heck is close to 11 now and STILL thinks she is a puppy.

It is a great feeling to be able to watch them really enjoy themselves again once they are cleared. I can't imagine how had it wa on Honey to wath Buck, hunter and KayCee all free and playing while she was in that crate. So glad your Katie is doing so well and freedome is just around the corner.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in on Katie, I know that freedom day is close......have been following her progress. Bless you for giving sweet girl the life she deserves, it will give you a forever bond! Can't wait to see pics from ZOOMIE DAY!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Kisses to Katie! Can't wait to see the zoomie pics!!!! What a wonderful gift you have given her!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel like we'll all be there in spirit when Katie comes bursting out of her crate! Not too much longer now!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Katie is doing well. Like others said hope to see photos of her running soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Stopping in to say hi to Katie and you!! 

Only seven more days to May 7th, which is Freedom Day for Katie!!!

Like eveyone else here, I wish I could be there when you open the crate and Katie runs out for zoomies!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats to aislinn and katie*

CONGRATULATIONS TO KATIE and her Mom!!
*Tomorrow is Katie's FREEDOM **DAY!!!!:*D:wave::wave::heartbeat:heartbeat:You_Rock_:You_Rock_
I wish we all could be there as KATIE runs out of her crate!!
Good Girl, Katie and you have a wonderful and loving Mommy!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Today is FREEDOM DAY!!! It's seemed like forever waiting for Katie to get her freedom and health back. I can't thank everyone enough for their support and encouragement. It has meant so much to me and made it so much easier to do. It's seemed like forever waiting for today. But today is finally here! Last night right after I went to bed, my son, Zander, knocked on my door wanting to know if today she could be out with him. So she'll be helping him around the house and yard today. Dakota will have to get used to sharing the attention again. I will try to get pictures today when I get home, but have an Academic Awards Banquet to attend for my daughter, so it might have to be tomorrow. Again, thank you so much, everyone!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to Aislinn, and Katie...you made it! We need a full report on the first ZOOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Horray today is Freedom Day for Katie (I marked it on my calendar here at work). She has been sooo good and Deb you have been a miracle worker for this little girl. So glad the long wait is over and hope you enjoy your Benefit tonight. 

You do understand we all want pictures of Katie now free, healthy and clear of those terrible worms. Yea!!!!!!! So happy for all of your family as this was a big thing to do. God Bless you and hope Katie has many, many more years.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

:yipee: Time to jump, time to run, time to paaaaarty for Katie.

Congratulations to the sweetie pie and to you for having brought her back to health.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo, this is certainly an occasion for celebration today!

Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about Katie's day.

Thank you for everything you have done for this special girl-great job Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*



Aislinn said:


> Today is FREEDOM DAY!!! It's seemed like forever waiting for Katie to get her freedom and health back. I can't thank everyone enough for their support and encouragement. It has meant so much to me and made it so much easier to do. It's seemed like forever waiting for today. But today is finally here! Last night right after I went to bed, my son, Zander, knocked on my door wanting to know if today she could be out with him. So she'll be helping him around the house and yard today. Dakota will have to get used to sharing the attention again. I will try to get pictures today when I get home, but have an Academic Awards Banquet to attend for my daughter, so it might have to be tomorrow. Again, thank you so much, everyone!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS, KATIE AND AISLINN!!!!
Katie, hope you have a blast- running, playing, jumping!! 
Your Mom loves you VERY MUCH!!*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way. To. Go!

What a long haul. But you made it!!! Can't wait to see the happy girl running around - healthy and happy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooray Katie! Hope you have a great time boogying around the yard!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Today is Freedom Day!! And I missed it. 

BUT, she had a great day with my son. I got home from teaching and then out to my daughter's Academic Awards Banquet. It was for all seniors who carried higher than a 3.5 all four years of high school for the whole Parish (County). I am so proud of her! 

Katie is eating dinner right now, her tail going a mile a minute. She doesn't understand why she suddenly doesn't have to be in her crate, but is thrilled to be free again. So am I! Once she goes in to the Vet in August and is tested and fully cleared, she will be spayed. I want to make sure her heart is fully healthy before they put her under. I will be a nervous wreck when they do it, but it has to be done.

Thank you, thank you, thank you, everyone!! I will get pictures tomorrow!
Hugs all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

I can't begin to tell you how excited I am for Katie and you! You are the PERFECT MOM for her! God Bless you for seeing her through the Heartworm Treatment!! Hope you will be able to see her ENJOYING TODAY and can't wait for pictures!!

Since she isn't spayed yet, is there a danger of her running off looking for a male?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Karen
She'll always be in a fenced yard, which is generally only early in the morning when she first gets up and other than that she won't be alone outside, someone, myself or one of the kids will be with her. The morning run is a short one, just long enough to potty and she won't go out with Dakota who opens the gate. So outside the exercise yard, we'll be with her and when she's in season she won't go outside alone at all.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Today I was able to get pictures as promised. Right now she will only fetch tennis balls, so I have to work on getting her to go after something else. I'm not crazy about tennis balls but I think that's what she used to chase at her old home. Below is her running and playing with my daughter.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Woohoo! So great to see!!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures, I bet you are having so much fun with her now that she can be active!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is one happy looking dog. And she's filled out so well since you brought her home. She is truly a heart-warming sight!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!!*



OutWest said:


> That is one happy looking dog. And she's filled out so well since you brought her home. She is truly a heart-warming sight!


Totally agree with what Outwest said above!
Katie looks healthy and HAPPY is an understatement! I love all of the pics-SO HEARTWARMING to see her with your Daughter and the smile on her face. The pics of Katie running are priceless. You are a WONDERFUL MOM!!
I'm smiling ear-to-ear!!!!:wavey::wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, she looks great!! That deserving dog won the jackpot.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is a heart warming sight to see her so happy, knowing what you guys have been through. You are truly Katie's angel!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Go Katie go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She looks wonderful. Not at all like the dog you originally brought home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, Katie looks fantastic and soooooooo VERY HAPPY!

Thank you for everything you have done for this sweet girl, but most of all, thank you for giving her the home she deserves and your love.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

She is our angel. She is the sweetest thing, though she occasionally lets the little devil horns show through, but I like those, it lets me know she's not perfect. *S* Since I am far from perfect, it makes us a great match. I'm hoping she will be helpful in working with/training River. Dakota is my juvenile delinquent, (I still love her of course, she is as she is. *G*) and would be happy to teach him to open gates and roll in wet clay. Katie is more a lady.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Katie is absolutely beautiful! Enjoy her & wishing her many healthy years. Also congratulations on your daughter's outstanding achievement. You must be so proud!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

vrmueller said:


> Katie is absolutely beautiful! Enjoy her & wishing her many healthy years. Also congratulations on your daughter's outstanding achievement. You must be so proud!


Thank you, I am very proud of my daughter. She's the only girl and the youngest. Next Fall will be the first time in 27 years I will not have to buy school supplies! *G*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Daughter*

Congratulations to your Daughter!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, she looks WONDERFUL!!! BTW, between Katie and the puppies situation - I think you've earned plenty of good karma points!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glorious pictures of such a happy Katie. It is thrilling to see her enjoy her freedom. 

My hat off to you for the love and care that gave Katie her life back. Congrats to your daughter for her academic accomplishments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

When are the puppies coming? I bet Katie will love them!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

The puppies are coming this weekend! I'm hoping she will be a big help with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

You know we will want a report on the puppies and Katie! You will be SO BUSY!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> The puppies are coming this weekend! I'm hoping she will be a big help with them.


A whole new thread for River - can't wait!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Did you get the puppies? How is Katie?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those photos are beautiful as Katie is. Thank you for saving her second time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Love all of the pictures of Katie-this one shows how much she loves to run!!!

How is Katie?

Did you get the puppies?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Checking in on Katie and you!!

I bet Katie is loving life!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry, I have been sooo sick, back to the doctor's again today. Puppies are here, Katie is great! She is so fantastic with Kent and River.I missed my daughter's graduation due to being sick last week, but my boys videoed it. I will get on later and give a full update. Sorry all!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh Noooo!! I am so sorry you missed your daughter's graduation!!! Hope you feel better!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*



Aislinn said:


> Sorry, I have been sooo sick, back to the doctor's again today. Puppies are here, Katie is great! She is so fantastic with Kent and River.I missed my daughter's graduation due to being sick last week, but my boys videoed it. I will get on later and give a full update. Sorry all!


Aislinn

We missed you-thank God you are all o.k. and so sorry you missed your daughter's graduation!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Hoping Katie, the puppies and you are good!
I am going to visit my Sister in Atlantic City, N.J., tomorrow and won't be back on forum until June 8th!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

How are Katie and the pups doing?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie and the pups are doing great! Katie is soooo good with them, teaching them good puppy manners in a gentle way. Right now all is quiet, Katie asleep at my feet and the boys are asleep in their puppy pen about seven feet away. My DIL is away at her reserve duty and so Kent is staying with us this week. I had to laugh this morning at River. I was outside mowing and came in. He sat up, looked at me, barked and looked down at the floor of the puppy pen, where a puddle of pee sat. He barked again, looked at me and then down at the pee. I promptly followed his orders and cleaned it up and took them outside. I'm not sure who is training who...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*



Aislinn said:


> Katie and the pups are doing great! Katie is soooo good with them, teaching them good puppy manners in a gentle way. Right now all is quiet, Katie asleep at my feet and the boys are asleep in their puppy pen about seven feet away. My DIL is away at her reserve duty and so Kent is staying with us this week. I had to laugh this morning at River. I was outside mowing and came in. He sat up, looked at me, barked and looked down at the floor of the puppy pen, where a puddle of pee sat. He barked again, looked at me and then down at the pee. I promptly followed his orders and cleaned it up and took them outside. I'm not sure who is training who...


Aislinn: Glad to hear that Katie and the pups are doing well and that River is keeping you on your toes with your chores!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> ... I had to laugh this morning at River. I was outside mowing and came in. He sat up, looked at me, barked and looked down at the floor of the puppy pen, where a puddle of pee sat. He barked again, looked at me and then down at the pee. I promptly followed his orders and cleaned it up and took them outside. I'm not sure who is training who...


That's so funny. River is very smart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking*

Checking in on Katie and the pups!!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie, River and Kent are doing great! Why is it when we're off we have so much less time than when we're working? River and Kent are growing soooo fast! River now knows sit, flat, come and a short stay. He's so funny. As he learns a new skill, and isn't quite sure yet what it is, he'll go through the whole repertoire of what he knows trying to figure out what I want. He overthinks things. *G* Off today to three full days of a workshop, not fun. At least I'll get paid for going, but have so much to do yet before school starts back up again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dakota, katie, river and kent*



Aislinn said:


> Katie, River and Kent are doing great! Why is it when we're off we have so much less time than when we're working? River and Kent are growing soooo fast! River now knows sit, flat, come and a short stay. He's so funny. As he learns a new skill, and isn't quite sure yet what it is, he'll go through the whole repertoire of what he knows trying to figure out what I want. He overthinks things. *G* Off today to three full days of a workshop, not fun. At least I'll get paid for going, but have so much to do yet before school starts back up again.



So glad to read that Dakota, Katie, River and Kent are doing great and I love the names!! I would love some pics!! I'm assuming that Katie is being a good MOM to them!! I know the answer to the time question-when you have alot of time, you keep putting things off and then have to do everythingin a hurry!! Seems I got SO MUCH MORE done with I worked full time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

How are Katie and the pups!?!?!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Karen, Katie and the puppies are doing great. Katie has adopted the kitten I rescued, I have had to set up a GR crate for her when I'm at school as Katie won't leave her alone, constantly licking her and trying to carry her around. Poor kitten, still un-named, is always soaking wet, though she doesn't complain. Katie goes in later this month for her six month check up for the heatworms. River and Kent are growing like weeds. Kitten also need a safe spot from River as River thinks she is a new toy. Katie threatens River over the kitten, but River is determined no matter what Katie says. Makes for some interesting times here! I need to get some pictures!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Aislinn said:


> Hi Karen, Katie and the puppies are doing great. Katie has adopted the kitten I rescued, I have had to set up a GR crate for her when I'm at school as Katie won't leave her alone, constantly licking her and trying to carry her around. Poor kitten, still un-named, is always soaking wet, though she doesn't complain. Katie goes in later this month for her six month check up for the heatworms. River and Kent are growing like weeds. Kitten also need a safe spot from River as River thinks she is a new toy. Katie threatens River over the kitten, but River is determined no matter what Katie says. Makes for some interesting times here! I need to get some pictures!


Such a good mommy Katie is . Making sure River places nice with his little sister . Not sure what to really call the kitten  She needs a name

Katie is just making sure baby is clean.

Cozy always mothers my foster kittens and Roxy never stops kissing them . She just loves babies skin and furry alike. Lucy sees them as toys but she is the baby herself . Mika used to clean the babies too til Cozy told her off- She is the mama
I hope Katie has a great F/U appt. She deserves it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislin

I would LOVE to see pictures!! 

That is SO TOUCHING how Katie is caring for the kitten. River must be a handful and I bet that River and Kent make quite a pair!!

Praying Katie's follow-up appointment goes smoothly!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Katie is thriving. Be sure to post some pictures. Perhaps we can help you name the kitty.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great update. The kitten you rescued brought so much fun into your household. Everyone loves un-named kitten.


----------

